# Do Squirrels Ever Make Misjudgements?



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Watching a couple of squirrels in the upper branches of the mature trees in our back garden, I was wondering if they ever get their leaps wrong & fall to the ground? Surely their judgement of the distance to & strength (or otherwise) of the branch they are leaping to cannot be correct every time for every squirrel? Any experts out there?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Squirrels*

Hi

I don't think they do get it wrong! Perhaps the squirrels should be running the country!

Russell


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Squirrels*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think they do get it wrong! Perhaps the squirrels should be running the country!
> 
> Russell


Oooh you cynic :lol: - electioned out already?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, they do and can get it wrong when a dog is after them.
My dog cornered one when it fell out of a small tree and it turned and screeched at the him (a very large lab) who just sat down very confused. The squirrel made it the second time.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes they do miss their jumps - and they look VERY surprised when suddenly they find themselves on the ground rather than up in the tree!

It has happened a few times with our "resident" squirrel and I always enjoy watching his/her antics as they try to claim the bird food from their holders!

Just beware - their teeth are incredibly sharp and I know of one person who tried to help a distressed squirrel.

Result; the squuirrel sank it's teeth into her hand and would not release - it had to be killed and then the jaws cut apart to release it - and the wound was severe. 

Moral; keep your hands away from their teeth!

Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

This squirrel made a big mistake ....the nut he tried to eat turned out to be a paintball :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Just beware - their teeth are incredibly sharp and I know of one person who tried to help a distressed squirrel.


I can second that, I was once bitten on the tip of one finger by a friends pet grey squirrel and it was one of the most painful things I've ever suffered. 
Luckily it was just a nip and it didn't "lock on", but it was enough to make me twice shy.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

yes they do. When I used to jog the leafy lanes of Hampshire it was not unusual to see squirrels tumbling from the trees.

Quite a few of the squished ones must be those that got things wrong.

The good thing is that eventually all the ones that make bad judgements will be extinct and natural selection will make sure that only those with perfect judgement will survive thus making squirrels the rulers of the world. :roll:


----------



## pasks (May 2, 2010)

*Falling squirrels*

We once came across a freshly dead squirrel under a tree, lying on its back, paws in the air. Something definitely went wrong.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Do Squirrels Ever Make Misjudgements? 

YES!!!


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

They certainly do make mistakes.

One fell out of a tree overhanging the road in front of me a couple of years ago.

It was so close that I didnt even realise what it was until it was too late. A glance in the rear mirror confirmed Id driven straight over the poor little blighter   .


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

As well as making mistakes they can swim.
Our dog chased one up a tree on the canal bank- it missed the branch over the canal and did a very good belly flop.
Then swam very rapidly to the other side.

Clive


----------

